# Ruten-Frage eines Anfängers



## PsyMaster (3. Februar 2017)

Hi Leute,   bald habe ich den Schein und sichte schonmal das Material, was ich zu Hause habe (Geschenke und Altbestände).  Da ich zuvor in Wiesbaden wohnte und mir ein Kollege eine Feederrute empfohlen hat - als erste Allroundrute, habe ich mir - Strömung des Rheins sei dank - eine Heavy Feederrute geholt mit einem Wurfgewicht von 200g.  Nun wohne ich eher in der Gegend kleiner  Rinnsale und ruhiger Gewässer (Thüringen) und frage mich, ob ich die da genauso gut einsetzen kann. Oder spricht etwas gewichtiges dafür, derartige Schwergewichte dort einzusetzen?  Es soll für allerhand Friedfische und ggf. auch Karpfen eingesetzt werden.  Welche Rolle brauchts da?  Sollte doch so 30er bis 45er Schnur drauf (je nach dem Zielkaliber), oder?  Dann habe ich noch Angeln, die mir nicht so 100%ig sagen, was ich da vor mir habe.   Etwa eine "Silstar Tradition 3241", 3 Meter, 5 Ringe, Action "A20-40" mit einer Cormoran Profiline Rolle mit recht dünner Schnur bespult..   ich gehe davon aus, dass das eine Spinnrute ist.  Kann da jemand was genaueres zu sagen?  Wurfgewicht etwa?  Taugt die Rolle etwas?  Gran Shan 300, Wurfgewicht: 20-40g.   Ist doch auch ne Spinne, oder?  Bin da halbwegs verwirrt. Macht das alte Zeugs Sinn?  Danke für eure Hilfe (jeder Flame hilft)... xD


----------



## KxKx2 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ruten-Frage eines Anfängers*

Moin,

 du bist seit 2007 im Angelboard und kennst dich dann überhaupt nicht mit Ruten, Rollen usw. aus;+;+;+


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ruten-Frage eines Anfängers*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> du bist seit 2007 im Angelboard und kennst dich dann überhaupt nicht mit Ruten, Rollen usw. aus;+;+;+



Ich hatte 2 Jahre in einem Lebensmittelwerk gearbeitet und kenne mich auch heute nicht mit Kornflakes aus.......


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ruten-Frage eines Anfängers*

Hallo Psy,
so direkt kann ich jetzt nix genaues über deine Ausrüstung sagen.
Ich hatte früher auch noch Zeug aus älterer Zeit (80ger,90ger).
Meine ältteste Cormoran die ich noch hab ist ne Sportline.
Die Hab ich mal mitte der 2000er bei ner Angelkette als Bonuspunkte Aktion bekommen.(Warenwert ca.15€).
Angeln kann man mit der Immer noch.
Ich benutze sie auf ner 2,40er Telerute die ich Anfängern ausleihe.
Oder wenn ich sie als Reserverute mitnehme. 

Mach mal Fotos deiner Ausrüstung, dann liese sich alles genauer bestimmen.
Kommt ja auch auf die Verarbeitung an usw.


----------



## Rannebert (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ruten-Frage eines Anfängers*

Ich habe keine Ahnung von der Feederangelei, daher kann ich dazu nichts beitragen.

Aber: "Silstar Tradition 3241", 3 Meter, 5 Ringe, Action "A20-40" 
Könnte eine Spinnrute sein, muss es aber nicht. Aktion und Wurfgewicht wurde damals mit Buchstaben und nachfolgenden Zahlen benannt. In deinem Fall also eine Rute mit Spitzenaktion und Wurfgewicht 20-40gr. Ob die damals als Spinne mit 3 Meter Länge gedacht war, keine Ahnung...
Vermutlich eher nicht, genauso wie die nächst genannte. Aber dazu müsste jemand deutlich älteren Kalibers seine Erfahrung kund tun.
Ob es Sinn macht damit loszuziehen? Hängt davon ab, was Du vor hast. Zum Spinnen mit reinen Einleierködern kann man die sicher verwenden, für den Rest des 'modernen Spinfischens' sind die beide vermutlich eher nicht geeignet. Zudem sind 3m auch schon eine Ansage, und sollten die auch noch aus Glasfaser statt Kohlefaser bestehen, dann sind die zwar nahezu unverwüstlich, aber auch enstprechend schwer. Spass ist anders.
Zum Ansitzen sind solche Ruten aber auch heute noch bedenkenlos zu verwenden.


----------



## thanatos (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ruten-Frage eines Anfängers*

;+ was heißt Rinnsale - fließt in Thüringen nicht die 
     Saale in einige Stauseeen rin  
 da ist deine Rute garantiert nicht sooo verkehrt :q


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ruten-Frage eines Anfängers*



thanatos schrieb:


> ;+ was heißt Rinnsale - fließt in Thüringen nicht die
> Saale in einige Stauseeen rin
> :q



Der Begriff Rinnsal bezeichnet in der Regel entweder einen sehr kleinen Bach oder eine beliebige Flüssigkeit, die in kleiner Menge irgendwohin fließt.

Als Rinnsal wird speziell ein schmales, langsam rinnendes Fließgewässer bezeichnet, das kleiner als ein Bach ist. Alternativ kann man einen sehr kleinen Bach noch als Rinnsal bezeichnen.
In der allgemeineren Bedeutung „rinnende Flüssigkeit“ gibt es Rinnsale aus Wasser, die nicht in einen Bach oder Fluss münden. Sie können zum Beispiel auch in der Kanalisation enden oder im Erdboden versickern.
Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## Semmelmehl (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ruten-Frage eines Anfängers*

Wie immer gilt: such dir am besten jemand fachkundigen vor Ort, der das Zeug mal sichtet und bewertet.

Vom Grundsatz her ist dem Fisch zum Schluss quasi egal, mit welcher Rute und Rolle du angelst.
Du kannst mit deiner 200gr Feeder auch im See angeln. Das wird nicht optimal sein und ggf. verlierst du damit evtl. Fische, aber grundsätzlich geht das.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ruten-Frage eines Anfängers*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Du kannst mit deiner 200gr Feeder auch im See angeln. Das wird nicht optimal sein und ggf. verlierst du damit evtl. Fische, aber grundsätzlich geht das.



Sehe ich auch so.
Gelegentlich neheme ich auch mal meinen Rheinprügel für den See,das hat den Grund weil ich mit einer Light oder Medium Feederrute unmöglich auf die Distanz von 90 M +komme .
Spaß macht das mit so einem Prügel eher weniger und wie Semmelmehl schon geschrieben hat besteht eine größere g
Gefahr das dir Fische im Nahbereich aussteigen.
Was die Schnüre angeht würde ich Max.ne 30 er Mono als Hauptschnur nehmen.


----------



## Matrix85 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ruten-Frage eines Anfängers*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Gelegentlich neheme ich auch mal meinen Rheinprügel für den See,das hat den Grund weil ich mit einer Light oder Medium Feederrute unmöglich auf die Distanz von 90 M +komme .
> 
> 90m+ das ist mal ein Wort. ;-)


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ruten-Frage eines Anfängers*

Wenn man sonst nicht an die Fische kommt#c
Mach ich nur wenn ich unbedingt muß.
Macht keinen Spaß mehr und geht auch nur wenn der Wind mitspielt.
Seitenwind kannste dabei vergessen.


----------



## PsyMaster (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ruten-Frage eines Anfängers*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> du bist seit 2007 im Angelboard und kennst dich dann überhaupt nicht mit Ruten, Rollen usw. aus;+;+;+



 also ich WOLLTE um 2007 herum den Schein machen und angeln, als Arbeitssklave war ich aber stets am totarbeiten (was nicht heißt, dass ich damit Geld verdient habe ^^).  jetzt mach ich einfach beides: totschuften und angeln  ..   dafür hatte ich aber auch zwei lange wochenenden mit nachtschicht-kurs-nachtschicht-kurs-nachtschicht kurs- nachtschicht....   jetzt hab ich s hinter mir (außer die finalen nachtschichten) xD ..  daher die diskrepanz ..   btw. wenn ich zeit hab, mach ich mal pics der ruten.


----------

